# Happy Birthday NaphtaliPress



## PB Moderating Team (Dec 26, 2013)

1 member is celebrating a birthday today:

-NaphtaliPress (Age: hidden)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Wayne (Dec 26, 2013)

Happy birthday. May the Lord bless your many projects in this coming year.


----------



## Gforce9 (Dec 26, 2013)

Happy Birthday, Chris! Thank you for all the work you do that benefits the saints!


----------



## Cymro (Dec 26, 2013)

Blessings upon your special day, and your calling.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 26, 2013)

Happy birthday, Chris. In light of your excellent publications, your birthday is _the_ real event we should all be celebrating at this time of year. May you be blessed with many more (birthdays and publications)!


----------



## Scott1 (Dec 26, 2013)

A very Happy Birthday to you!


Were I you, here is where I would go to celebrate:
http://www.chuys.com/#/featured
(Southwest enchilada with egg on top is excellent, Tres Leches cake for dessert)


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 26, 2013)

Thanks all; too kind. For many many years I got to celebrate "our" birthday with cold turkey (Mexican sounds nice) and lighting the birthday candles which marked each passing year (it's a nub of a thing now and one of the few things left in the closet as I look toward a closing and moving out of the old homestead soon). This year I get to celebrate pretty much by myself by taking receipt today of _The Confessional Presbyterian_ volume 9 and trying to get them all out before the end of the year.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Dec 26, 2013)

Happy birthday, Chris!


----------



## Berean (Dec 26, 2013)

Happy Birthday, Chris!


----------



## earl40 (Dec 26, 2013)

Merry Birthday.


----------

